

What's Your GitHub url? - asnark

Hi all, long time lurker, first time poster here.<p>Can we get a list of public repos? I'm really interested to see what some of the regular HNers are creating.<p>edit:<p>Post a link to code you are working on!
======
vog
Note that there are many other hosters besides GitHub, like Bitbucket,
Savannah and SourceForge. Also, there are quite a lot of self-hosted projects
out there.

So aggregation services like Freshmeat and Ohloh are usually a better source
of information. Freshmeat is great for announcing new releases and makeing new
projects public. Ohloh is great for summarizing and counting lines of your
public work and contributions. For example:

<http://freshmeat.net/users/vog>

<http://www.ohloh.net/accounts/vog>

~~~
asnark
Thanks. I wasn't aware of Savannah (<http://savannah.gnu.org/>) or Ohloh.net

~~~
vog
The great thing about Savannah is that it's funded by the FSF, so in contrast
to SourceForge, so they care more about the Free Software projects and less
about monetizing them. In particular, there are no ads, the whole hosting
system is based on Free Software and the website is fast (not overloaded).

Other independent hosters are Gna (<http://gna.org/>) by the FSF France, as
well as BerliOS (<http://www.berlios.de/>) which has been bootstrapped partly
by German public funds.

Wikipedia provides a really good overview:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_softw...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_open_source_software_hosting_facilities)

------
matthewd
<http://github.com/mdeiters>

